# Atlanta (Dawsonville), GA CCO (North Georgia Premium Outlets)



## endlessnot (Nov 29, 2007)

I went to the CCO in Dawsonville 2 weeks ago and loaded up.  It seems that they have several LE pigments & shadows along with palettes!

Pigments I remember:
-Shimmertime 
-Naked
-Accent Red
-Pastorale

Shadows I Remember:
-Texture
-Firespot
-Scene 1
-In Living Pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Palettes I remember:
-Novel Twist Eyes (both warm & cool)
-Novel Twist Lips (both)
-Basically, they had the entire Novel Twist line

They had a huge selection when I went.  Lots of face products, as well, I just am a fan of the shadows & pigments


----------



## endlessnot (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

One more thing...just called both Discover Mills & Dawsonville.

Next Expected Shipments:
-Discover Mills: 2nd or 3rd week of Dec
-Dawsonville: *TOMORROW!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I'll be there this weekend, for sure!*


----------



## endlessnot (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

OK, went this weekend & saw / bought (not all below, but A LOT!):

E/S:
Cosmic
Lavender Sky
Femme Noir
Spring Up
In Living Pink
Scene 1
& 2 more that I bought (I forget)
& many many more!

Pigments:
Jeweltime
Pastorale
Naked
Shimmertime
Apricot Pink
Viz-A-Violet
& about 9 others to choose from

Palettes / Gift Sets:
Still had both warm & cool eye Novel Twist Palettes
Still had both warm & cool lip Novel Twist Palettes
Shadestick set (it has 4 in it)
Liquid Last Set
Lip Glass Set

Shadesticks:
Royal Hue
Shimmersand
Beige-Ing
Gracious Me
plus just about every shadestick ever made

Foundations:
Studio Fix Fluid
Studio Fix Powder
Studio Mist
Select
Studio Tech
Studio Stick

Liquid Lasts:
Most colors

Plus so much more in brushes, makeup bags, lipsticks, lip glasses, & lip conditioners.


----------



## fattycat (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Can you give me exact add of Discover Mills ? My cousin live there .
Thanks a lot


----------



## janelovesyou (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Discover Mills is on Sugarloaf Parkway.
I went there today and there was soooo much stuff! The woman said that they had just put the stuff out so probably the best time for Discovrer Mills is in the middle of the month. She said that they still have 2 boxes in the back as well. I started out writing a list of what was on one wall until I realized that there were 2 more walls filled with mac stuff so I stopped writing.

Here's some of the things that were there:

*Fluidlines*
New Weed
Ostentatious
Non-Conformist
Frostlite
Delphic
Nightfish
Blue peep
Jade eye
Silver stroke
Blacktrack

*Pigments*
Revved Up
Off the Radar
Quick Frost
Rushmetal
Gold Mode
Cocomotion
Copperized
Mauvement
Cornflower
Helium
Viz-a-violet
Jardin Aires
Pastorial
Jewel Marine

*Eyeshadows*
Mancatcher
Aquavert
Black Tied
Eyepopping
Zonk Blue
Fab & Flashy
Whistle
Magic Dust
Moth Brown
Beautyburst
Zeel
Iris Print
Botanical
Seedling
Love Bud
Beauty Sleep
Purple Shower
Peppier

*Blushes*
Margin
Sweet William
Blossoming
Taupe
Breath of plum
Hushabye
Sincere
Tenderly
Gingerly
Strada

-3 Petit gloss glaze
-Pearliser in opulent and Ever opal
-Studio Mist Blush
-About 25 different Nail Lacquers
-Tailormade Lip Pallete
-Holiday 05 and 06 lip palettes
-3 different brush sets (I know Fringe was one, and I think patternmaker)
-the Sundressing stuff
-the large Mac tote
-A lot of different brushes
-Novel twist warm eyes
-Mineralize satinfinish
-a lot of Mac skincare items
-2 or 3 of the different fragrances
-a holiday shadestick set
-tons of different lip glosses
-and so much more

Basically the whole mac counter was there. You guys should run over there if you can and stock up.


----------



## hangiee (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

=) Thanks


----------



## janelovesyou (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Yeah the last time I went there was only 1 row of shadows so I was shocked to see all of that.

 Was there still stuff there when you went or was stuff pretty much picked over? I'm trying to gauge how long stuff stays stocked.


----------



## hangiee (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

No I think everything was still there with probably one or two eye shadows that were sold out (eg. Peppier). I only went 2 days after you went. Usually it takes about a week for stuff to be gone. 

I swear I usually visit Discover every week or so and be disappointed at seeing the same selections. I felt that they never gets new items and Estee Lauders just skips on shipment for them and sends good stuff to North Georgia. But after catching Barbie a month ago at Discover and then yesterday.. wooh I'm so happy. This should be the store New Year's resolution, to always have a wide selection of MAC items! 

Living in Georgia without a PRO store and not being able to purchase mixing medium, I'm not too hype up over pigments. But I was ecstatic to see pigments from Rushmetal at Discover! I tested most of the colors and they were so gorgeous. I'll probably go back for them.


----------



## janelovesyou (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Yeah, I was sadly under the impression that the Freestanding in Perimeter was a pro store until I tried to buy some mixing medium and a pro pigment haha. But now I use this glycerin and water concoction that I found on the forums and it works just fine.

I didn't get too much b/c I was suppose to be christmas shopping. I just got Zonk Blue, Seedling & Moth Brown. The selection was so big I couldn't choose.


----------



## hangiee (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

=) Thanks


----------



## janelovesyou (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Hmm, since there were so many rushmetal pigments I just wrote down 'all rushmetal' maybe those 2 weren't there? But then again, maybe it was at some time, b/c I remember there being pigments and eyeshadows behind the displays because they wouldn't fit on the shelf b/c there were so much.


----------



## endlessnot (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelovesyou* 

 
_Yeah, I was sadly under the impression that the Freestanding in Perimeter was a pro store until I tried to buy some mixing medium and a pro pigment haha. But now I use this glycerin and water concoction that I found on the forums and it works just fine.

I didn't get too much b/c I was suppose to be christmas shopping. I just got Zonk Blue, Seedling & Moth Brown. The selection was so big I couldn't choose._

 
I spoke to my favorite MUA at the MAC at Perimeter.  They said Perimeter will never be a Pro store, but we may eventually get another store & it will be Pro!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*crosses fingers*


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Ahhh!  Im hitting the CCO on Sunday!!


----------



## hangiee (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

=) Thanks


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *endlessnot* 

 
_OK, went this weekend & saw / bought (not all below, but A LOT!):

E/S:
Cosmic
Lavender Sky
Femme Noir
Spring Up
In Living Pink
Scene 1
& 2 more that I bought (I forget)
& many many more!

Pigments:
Jeweltime
Pastorale
Naked
Shimmertime
Apricot Pink
Viz-A-Violet
& about 9 others to choose from

Palettes / Gift Sets:
Still had both warm & cool eye Novel Twist Palettes
Still had both warm & cool lip Novel Twist Palettes
Shadestick set (it has 4 in it)
Liquid Last Set
Lip Glass Set

Shadesticks:
Royal Hue
Shimmersand
Beige-Ing
Gracious Me
plus just about every shadestick ever made

Foundations:
Studio Fix Fluid
Studio Fix Powder
Studio Mist
Select
Studio Tech
Studio Stick

Liquid Lasts:
Most colors

Plus so much more in brushes, makeup bags, lipsticks, lip glasses, & lip conditioners._

 
I was just there today.  They also carry almost every MAC, Bobbi Brown and Clinque brush. 

Nearly all of the Liquid Last Liners were there, lot's of Shadesticks, a decent number of Fluidliners (Ostentatious, Blue Peep, Delphic, etc.).  There were also a good number of eye liner pencils including the purple glitter pencil from Ballonacy.  Both of the Highlight Powders were there.  Star! and one other IPP were there.  There was a good selection of blushes (maybe 8) including Fleurry.  The lipstick selection was average for a CCS but there was a large lip gloss selection, and some LE ones were in the mix.  One from Sweetie Cake and one from Danse I recognized.  All of the Barbie shadows minus Springtime Skipper were there.  The Brow Shader sets were there, as well as an ample selection of lip liners, brow pencils, concealors and a face products in general.  One Novel Twist set was there (the ones with the pearlizer and mini kabuki) as well as the Cool NT Palette.  There were about three lip palettes and 2 pearlizers.  That's all I can remember off the top of my head.  Oh and there were these weird blush liquid spongey things.  I had never seen them before today.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

hi a quick question...is this like a discount store? and if so ..umm how much will eyeshadow, blush or lipstick run? thanks  I will be in GA nex week


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_hi a quick question...is this like a discount store? and if so ..umm how much will eyeshadow, blush or lipstick run? thanks  I will be in GA nex week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's a store that sells Estee Lauder brand products, so yes, it is a discount store, sort of I guess.  Anyway, eye shadows are usually $10, I'm not sure about lipsticks, I'd have to check my receipt.  My lustreglasses were $10.  Cheek products are around $12.50 or $11.  It depends, but generally the price reduction is between 10-30%.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_It's a store that sells Estee Lauder brand products, so yes, it is a discount store, sort of I guess. Anyway, eye shadows are usually $10, I'm not sure about lipsticks, I'd have to check my receipt. My lustreglasses were $10. Cheek products are around $12.50 or $11. It depends, but generally the price reduction is between 10-30%._

 

THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## endlessnot (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Went to the CCO in Dawsonville yesterday and bought or saw:
- all the Barbie e/s (except Springtime Skipper) and about 25 other shades
- 2 plushglasses (they have a TON of lip varnishes, lipglasses, CHROMEGLASS, and plushglasses).  
- They also had lots of lipsticks (No Viva Glam), but they did have a lot of permanents including many more neutral shades (like Blankety!!)
- Many of the pigments listed below, but Jardin Aires was added 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Lots of Select Moistureblends (mostly 40+)
- The wipes
- All concealer shades


----------



## hangiee (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

=) Thanks


----------



## endlessnot (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

went to the cco in dawsonville last friday.  they just got a new shipment in!  from what i can remember (so i'm going to miss a bunch, appologies):

pigments 
-helium
-fairylite
-frost
-quick frost
-gold mode
-cocomotion
-mauvement
-jewelwhatever
-shimmertime

eye shadows:
-Idol eyes
-Mancatcher
-Cranberry – moonbathe ed.
-Black Tied
-Femme Noir
-Coppering
-Falling Star
-Suspicion
-Fertile
-Scene 1
-Humid
-Star Violet



Lipsticks
-Russian Red
-Blankety
-Body Suit

Tonnnnns of plushglasses, bronzers, face wash, wipes, the old fix +, nail polishes,


----------



## iveseendisallbf (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

,,, ,, ,,,, ,,,,, ,,, ,, ,,.


----------



## endlessnot (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Anyone been lately?  I'm dying for the scoop on what they've got.  Pigments, maybe??


----------



## hangiee (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *endlessnot* 

 
_Anyone been lately?  I'm dying for the scoop on what they've got.  Pigments, maybe??_

 
At Discover, they have:
3 eyeshadows from Lure (Black Tied, the purple/pink color, and the green)
Zonk Blue!
Claire de Lune
Cranberry
Pigments is the same as stated above from a month ago except with Cocomotion and Coppering.
3-4 3D lipglass
Finery Lipstick sets
Eye brush set from Antiquitease


----------



## aquadisia (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

DELETED.


----------



## iveseendisallbf (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

,, ,,,,, , ,,,, ,,, ,,, , ,,,,,.!


----------



## rutledgekl (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

does anyone have a phone number for the cco store?


----------



## lilhenna (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

I just went to the North Georgia Premiun Outlet Mall in Dawsonville today. I've never been to a CCO, and I was shocked.

This place with stocked. They had 20-30+ lip glasses, 20-30+ lipstick colors, studio fix, studio tech, tons of pigments, tons of eyeshadows, paints, shadesticks, lip pencils, creme stick liners, powerpoint pencils, 10-15 colors in fluidline, bluses galore, holiday palettes and sets, single brushes, brush sets, mascaras, concealer sticks, concealer in a tube, blot paper, wipes, etc.

I was in MAC heaven. I bought: brassy f/l, new weed f/l, x-s l/s, solar plum l/s, and hipster l/s.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rutledgekl* 

 
_does anyone have a phone number for the cco store?_

 
(706) 216-5465

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilhenna* 

 
_I just went to the North Georgia Premiun Outlet Mall in Dawsonville today. I've never been to a CCO, and I was shocked.

This place with stocked. They had 20-30+ lip glasses, 20-30+ lipstick colors, studio fix, studio tech, tons of pigments, tons of eyeshadows, paints, shadesticks, lip pencils, creme stick liners, powerpoint pencils, 10-15 colors in fluidline, bluses galore, holiday palettes and sets, single brushes, brush sets, mascaras, concealer sticks, concealer in a tube, blot paper, wipes, etc.

I was in MAC heaven. I bought: brassy f/l, new weed f/l, x-s l/s, solar plum l/s, and hipster l/s._

 

Oh wow, thanks!


----------



## lilt2487 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

has anyone been to the cco in discover mills lately?? im going during 4th of july and just wanted to know if they had a buncha stuff! thanks!!


----------



## marimour (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilt2487* 

 
_has anyone been to the cco in discover mills lately?? im going during 4th of july and just wanted to know if they had a buncha stuff! thanks!!_

 
I plan on going saturday so I'll let you know what they have.  Is there anything you want me to be on the lookout for?


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilhenna* 

 
_I just went to the North Georgia Premiun Outlet Mall in Dawsonville today. I've never been to a CCO, and I was shocked.

This place with stocked. They had 20-30+ lip glasses, 20-30+ lipstick colors, studio fix, studio tech, tons of pigments, tons of eyeshadows, paints, shadesticks, lip pencils, creme stick liners, powerpoint pencils, 10-15 colors in fluidline, bluses galore, holiday palettes and sets, single brushes, brush sets, mascaras, concealer sticks, concealer in a tube, blot paper, wipes, etc.

I was in MAC heaven. I bought: brassy f/l, new weed f/l, x-s l/s, solar plum l/s, and hipster l/s._

 

I decided to take a ride out there last night..and I wasn't disapointed.  Pretty much the same thing as listed above.  I picked up a Delft pot and a 184 brush.


----------



## lilt2487 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

do they have any holiday palettes left at the cco in discover mills? and just outta curiosity would anyone know the price range with the palettes? i called a cco in alabama and they told me they cant give prices over the phone which is weird....


----------



## SMMY (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilt2487* 

 
_do they have any holiday palettes left at the cco in discover mills? and just outta curiosity would anyone know the price range with the palettes? i called a cco in alabama and they told me they cant give prices over the phone which is weird...._

 
can't speak for your CCO, but my one of my CCOs (Vacaville) had the Smoky eye palette from Holiday 2007 for $25.25.


----------



## lilt2487 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

hey guys im going to discover mills this weekend i believe! is there a good selection there? or should i head to the one in dawsonville?


----------



## fattycat (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

I'm green with envy now .. Would someone kindly pick up those shadesticks and paints for me ?
I'm located in VN


----------



## janelovesyou (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

I went to Discover Mills today. They had a lot of stuff but nothing spectacular.
A lot of the same stuff I saw when I was there way back in December there was just less today.
- There were only about 10 shadows, there were a couple of matte2. I remember seeing Pagen from McQueen, Claire De Lune, Zonk Blue, Mink Pink, Prussian, Blanc Type.
- Only like 4 or 5 fluidlines. Sweet Sage, Delphic and NightFish are what I remember. _I bought a dried out NightFish, so be careful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Lots of foundations and concealers, even Mineralize Satinfinish
- 3 different Sculpt and shape duos
- Quite a few different loose beauty powders and 2 stylistic beauty things. Also Hullabaloo
- 2007 Holiday eye & lip palettes as well as mini lipglass sets, brush sets, lipstick puches etc
- I don't know what *Trip* is but, they had Trip 3 clear lipglass sets, as well as 3 regular sized lipglasses and 3 glitter liners
- There were lots of lip productes but I don't understand where they keep the product for you to buy, there were just a lot of lip product testers
- They still had Pandemonium and Take Wing quads as well as Novel Twist cool and warm eyes


----------



## nursie (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelovesyou* 

 
_I went to Discover Mills today. They had a lot of stuff but nothing spectacular.
A lot of the same stuff I saw when I was there way back in December there was just less today.
- There were only about 10 shadows, there were a couple of matte2. I remember seeing Pagen from McQueen, Claire De Lune, Zonk Blue, Mink Pink, Prussian, Blanc Type.
- Only like 4 or 5 fluidlines. Sweet Sage, Delphic and NightFish are what I remember. I bought a dried out NightFish, so be careful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Lots of foundations and concealers, even Mineralize Satinfinish
- 3 different Sculpt and shape duos
- Quite a few different loose beauty powders and 2 stylistic beauty things. Also Hullabaloo
- 2007 Holiday eye & lip palettes as well as mini lipglass sets, brush sets, lipstick puches etc
- I don't know what *Trip* is but, they had Trip 3 clear lipglass sets, as well as 3 regular sized lipglasses and 3 glitter liners
- There were lots of lip productes but I don't understand where they keep the product for you to buy, there were just a lot of lip product testers
- They still had Pandemonium and Take Wing quads as well as Novel Twist cool and warm eyes_

 

at all the CCO's i've been to, for any products that have testers only on the counter you just ask a sales associate for the shade you want and they'll get it from the stockroom or under the front counter


----------



## Tiya (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

After reading about the CCO reviews in GA, from ya'll... I am going to go to both this weekend and hopefully find some GOOD stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have anyone been there lately to know if they had anything new? I'm excited! Do they have paint pots, there? TIA


----------



## pqtux (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tiya* 

 
_After reading about the CCO reviews in GA, from ya'll... I am going to go to both this weekend and hopefully find some GOOD stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have anyone been there lately to know if they had anything new? I'm excited! Do they have paint pots, there? TIA_

 
Here's what I remember seeing at Discover Mills recently...sorry if it's not accurate.   

MAC: 
-fluidlines (nightfish, a green shade, and a few others but no blacktrack)  $10
-blushes $12 I think
-single eyeshadows (there were only 6 or 7 shades) $10
-heirloom brush sets
-tinted lip conditioners $12
-smokey eye palette $25
-novel twist palettes $25
-quads (there were two different ones) $25
-studio fix
-select spf foundation
-pressed powder
-concealer
-lipglasses (there were a lot of clear ones)

I don't remember seeing paint pots..but it may have been there.  You should call them and ask.


----------



## fattycat (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Anything news ???


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

I just got home from the one in Discover Mills...big YAWN!!! The only thing I found was a 109 brush for $17. 

Next month I want to drive to the one in Dawson. I read somewhere that one's better...


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

ok, I have questions about the Discover Mills CCO....

Which store is it located in?
do you guys think they'll have a 187 or 224?
if so how much do you think they'll be??

Thanks in advance...


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_ok, I have questions about the Discover Mills CCO....

Which store is it located in?
do you guys think they'll have a 187 or 224?
if so how much do you think they'll be??

Thanks in advance..._

 
It's located inside Saks.

I think I remember seeing a 224 when I went but not the 187, I don't think there is a rhyme or reason to what they carry and when they carry it, really.

Products are usually 30% off reg. retail price.

HTH


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

ok guys I know I asked questions yesterday but....I think I actually wanna got to one of the CCO's today (heck I'm already dressed and waiting) but which is worth the time/drive. since I'm new at all this makeup stuff I want a bargain and good selection...which is best IYO...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Go to Dawsonville.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

ok....I went to Dawsonville and boy am I happy.....not only did I get a couple of things to start off my MAC collection really cheap but I lucked up and got a COACH purse for $55.00 and a wallet for $23.00

ok so here's what I bought:

*Lips:*
Curiositease 5 plushglass set: $20.75
Lipglass in: Moonbathe $10.00

*Brushes:*
#224 brush $19.75 really wanted the #187 they didn't have any for sale but had a display tried to get them to sell it but they couldn't...this is my very 1st MAC brush!!!


*eyes:*
Quite natural paint pot: $11.75

*shadows in:* 
Velvet Moss: $10.00
Rite of Spring: $10.00
Pink Source: $10.00

*Blushes:*
Other Worldly: $12.25 (thought to use as a highlighter, what do you guys think???)
Fleurry (thought it would look good since I'm NC50, wanted a nice peach glow now that I'm looking not sure): $12.50

Got all that for less than $130....how do you guys think i did also I'd appreciate any combo suggestions on the shadows....the only other two I own are chrome yellow and orange....of course none of these will go together so any sugg. will work


----------



## LeMacDiva (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Nice haul! You got some good stuff.  Enjoy your new MAC brush!  You are going to LOVE it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Great Haul! Yeah I am always trying to get my CCO to sell their samples when they don't have any....But they won't budge on selling them.


----------



## dsggatheart (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Question???....does anyone know if cco usually gets items from most of the collections... i missed out on neo sci fi 8(... im in the atlanta area2....thnx


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

not sure but I was told that they get the stuff that the store is overstocked on....which didn't make sense because I don't know a lot about MAC but I know some of the things I saw were from older collections....like the Curiositease 5 pencil and 5 plusglass sets...I did see 2 fafi quads one was something sweetie cakes I think??? not sure....


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

That's odd. I got to buy the display 109 brush b/c they didn't have anymore. And the discount on it was more than the 30% because the price sticker on it was wrong...


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

it wasn't one of the ones that's taped to the board. it was one they had in a jar like maybe for people to test out stuff...I asked but she said she couldn't because it had already been deleted from the system.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dsggatheart* 

 
_Question???....does anyone know if cco usually gets items from most of the collections... i missed out on neo sci fi 8(... im in the atlanta area2....thnx_

 
 I would call the MAC Freestanding in Perimeter mall. I saw some old Neo Sci Fi tucked away 2 weeks ago. Same for the counter in Dillards Atlantic Station.


----------



## xjennlee (Oct 29, 2008)

I went to Dawsonville just yesterday and ended up not getting anything I really wanted : ( I was specifically going there to get another shade in foundation, but they're Satinfinish were quite limited in terms of shades. They didn't have much for their concealers too. I did however get my hands on Light Flush MSF, Warmed MSF, Fafi Girl eyeshadow quad, Studio Mist Foundation in Medium Dark, and a couple lipglasses. They do have a wide variety of pigments & eyeshadows, in my opinion. I'm going to try out the one in Saks 5th in Discover Mills soon to see what's there.

Oh - I do recommend Dawsonville to those who want to buy brushes. They had so many!... but not the 182 or 187/188. I think I saw mostly all the rest though.


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 23, 2008)

i wish i'd found this thread yesterday before i drove myself to discover mills. i apologize in advance for not naming many colors, i wasn't prepared to report back to the group. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they had a decent selection of lip sticks, slim shines and lip/plush glass, but none that spoke to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there were a few blushes, but they all looked chalky on me when i tested them (i know emote was one). there was skin care, spray foundation, quite a few pigments (they scare me. i have a few but i don't really know how to use them), shade sticks (royal hue, shimmersand, overcast, lucky jade and a couple others. but i own these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  as for brushes, i recall 225, 227 and 3 or 4 others. it would have been great if i was looking for the items they had, but i was looking to fill out my shadow collection.  i did pick up a richmetal highlighter in dark influence and mancatcher e/s (i've been on a purple kick lately) so the trip wasn't a total loss.  

i think i'll head up to dawsonville after work before the holiday (i REFUSE to be caught up in the Black Friday madness) to see what i can see. 

wow, that was long.  sorry.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 25, 2008)

Oooh, thanks! I was hoping for a Royal Hue, and now I know where to go! thanks!


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Oooh, thanks! I was hoping for a Royal Hue, and now I know where to go! thanks!_

 
you're welcome.  i saw it at the one in dawsonville too.  i didn't get a chance to write down everything that was there (LOTS) because i went after work and i got there around 8 and they close at 9.  i've worked retail so i try not to be that one customer lolligagging around taking her dear sweet time at closing.  anyway...i like the one in dawsonville better because there's more retail space. more retail space = lots of discounted MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they had several shades of studio fix fluid and powder, a few shades of moisture blend, a couple of mineralize skinfinishes (warmed, medium dark, and light) sculpt and shape duos, powder blushes (emote, eversun, coppertone, otherworldly and 10 others whose names escape me), cream blushes, antiquitease holiday sets (cool lip, red lip, warm lip, eye brush set, and another brush set that i can't remember), wipes, pigments (at least 15 colors), shadows (pen n pink, nile, pagan, signed sealed, rite of spring, femme noir, meet the fleet, fafi 1 quad, sweetie cakes quad, and a bunch of others), brushes (174, 191, 225, 236, 211, 217, 222, 225 and a host of others), and lipstick, lip glass, chromeglass, dazzleglass...dang it, they had a lot.  it felt kinda like going to a counter.  they also had a good selection of bobby brown, estee lauder and clinique cosmetics, a variety of clinique skin care, and perfume gift sets galore, just in time for the holidays.

so there you go. again, i apologize for not getting the names of everything, there was just so much!  i really just wanted to stay there and play!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Atlanta, GA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_ok....I went to Dawsonville and boy am I happy.....not only did I get a couple of things to start off my MAC collection really cheap but I lucked up and got a COACH purse for $55.00 and a wallet for $23.00

ok so here's what I bought:

*Lips:*
Curiositease 5 plushglass set: $20.75
Lipglass in: Moonbathe $10.00

*Brushes:*
#224 brush $19.75 really wanted the #187 they didn't have any for sale but had a display tried to get them to sell it but they couldn't...this is my very 1st MAC brush!!!


*eyes:*
Quite natural paint pot: $11.75

*shadows in:* 
Velvet Moss: $10.00
Rite of Spring: $10.00
Pink Source: $10.00

*Blushes:*
Other Worldly: $12.25 (thought to use as a highlighter, what do you guys think???)
Fleurry (thought it would look good since I'm NC50, wanted a nice peach glow now that I'm looking not sure): $12.50

Got all that for less than $130....how do you guys think i did also I'd appreciate any combo suggestions on the shadows....the only other two I own are chrome yellow and orange....of course none of these will go together so any sugg. will work_

 
I adore Pink Source! I have five Pink Source eye shadows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. it's that great!
I think Pink Source looks great with Vanilla eye shadow. When I first wore that combination, it was pre-Paint Pots, so I used Pearl Cream Color Base. I either recommend finding a similar base, or using Urban Decay Primer Potion. Apply your primer, then Vanilla across the eye lid. Contour with Pink Source (depending on your eye shape, this can be done differently. I apply pink Source in my crease, do what works best for you).


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 28, 2008)

Girl, I have the hardest time blending my shadows correctly.... you gonna have to show me how to do it... I've had about 3 sessions with MAC MA and I do excellent but when I get home it's like I forget everything!!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ssudiva* 

 
_i wish i'd found this thread yesterday before i drove myself to discover mills. i apologize in advance for not naming many colors, i wasn't prepared to report back to the group. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





they had a decent selection of lip sticks, slim shines and lip/plush glass, but none that spoke to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there were a few blushes, but they all looked chalky on me when i tested them (i know emote was one). there was skin care, spray foundation, quite a few pigments (they scare me. i have a few but i don't really know how to use them), shade sticks (royal hue, shimmersand, overcast, lucky jade and a couple others. but i own these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). as for brushes, i recall 225, 227 and 3 or 4 others. it would have been great if i was looking for the items they had, but i was looking to fill out my shadow collection. i did pick up a richmetal highlighter in dark influence and mancatcher e/s (i've been on a purple kick lately) so the trip wasn't a total loss. 

i think i'll head up to dawsonville after work before the holiday (i REFUSE to be caught up in the Black Friday madness) to see what i can see. 

wow, that was long. sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wasn't all that happy when I went to Discover Mills either on top of the sucky inventory the girls there seemed really snobbish... however you should have tried Eversun, it's a peachy-apricot color that looks good on our skintone ( I'm NC50 SFF too!) I'm in love with it and sooo need to get down there to get me another!! I think you'd really like it though...try it next time.


----------



## dominichulinda (Nov 29, 2008)

i went there a couple of days ago...like 4-5 bpb ..i got the 134 (they had like 10 brushes 134, 192, 225, 238, 194, 224 )for those who doesn't have any brushes)

a few eyeshadow palettes(color forums..others)...

all of the sculpt duos..

novel twist mini 181? and a pearlizer set

some MAC Asian line - lightful (primers ..foundation etc)

moonbath(sp?) lip gloss (like 3-4)

fafi lippies

msf medium 

emote blush

a few highlighters 
hmm thats all i remember


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ssudiva* 

 
_you're welcome. i saw it at the one in dawsonville too. i didn't get a chance to write down everything that was there (LOTS) because i went after work and i got there around 8 and they close at 9. i've worked retail so i try not to be that one customer lolligagging around taking her dear sweet time at closing. anyway...i like the one in dawsonville better because there's more retail space. more retail space = lots of discounted MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they had several shades of studio fix fluid and powder, a few shades of moisture blend, a couple of mineralize skinfinishes (warmed, medium dark, and light) sculpt and shape duos, powder blushes (emote, eversun, coppertone, otherworldly and 10 others whose names escape me), cream blushes, antiquitease holiday sets (cool lip, red lip, warm lip, eye brush set, and another brush set that i can't remember), wipes, pigments (at least 15 colors), shadows (pen n pink, nile, pagan, signed sealed, rite of spring, femme noir, meet the fleet, fafi 1 quad, sweetie cakes quad, and a bunch of others), brushes (174, 191, 225, 236, 211, 217, 222, 225 and a host of others), and lipstick, lip glass, chromeglass, dazzleglass...dang it, they had a lot. it felt kinda like going to a counter. they also had a good selection of bobby brown, estee lauder and clinique cosmetics, a variety of clinique skin care, and perfume gift sets galore, just in time for the holidays.

so there you go. again, i apologize for not getting the names of everything, there was just so much! i really just wanted to stay there and play! _

 
Going to Dawsonville tomorrow.  I have to get my Mac spending under control, but it sssooooo hard to do! There's nothing like a bag full of new makeup.


----------



## minni4bebe (Feb 3, 2009)

Has anyone been there recently? I want to head over there this week


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 24, 2009)

Basically updating again what ssudiva said, except now there are also Studio Sculpt foundations in NW40, NW30, and one other color. MSF in Deep Dark ( yipee!). Light,  and Light Flush. they're kinda lacking in the lippie and brush department, but there are hella brush sets and holiday colections.


----------



## Mtobtaen (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Basically updating again what ssudiva said, except now there are also Studio Sculpt foundations in NW40, NW30, and one other color. MSF in Deep Dark ( yipee!). Light, and Light Flush. they're kinda lacking in the lippie and brush department, but there are hella brush sets and holiday colections. _

 
They actually have the new Studio Sculpt foundation out already!?! I just went there - hmm...like --- last wkend... And yeah, the brushes were - sad..


----------



## Mtobtaen (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I wasn't all that happy when I went to Discover Mills either on top of the sucky inventory the girls there seemed really snobbish... however you should have tried Eversun, it's a peachy-apricot color that looks good on our skintone ( I'm NC50 SFF too!) I'm in love with it and sooo need to get down there to get me another!! I think you'd really like it though...try it next time.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree about the girls at the CCO in Discover Mills..there is one girl who just looks at me like I'm crazy when I'm doing my litle MAC hauls - Grr.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mtobtaen* 

 
_They actually have the new Studio Sculpt foundation out already!?! I just went there - hmm...like --- last wkend... And yeah, the brushes were - sad.._

 
Yup! I went Saturday morning around 11am. The word is apparently out, they were fielding a lot of calls about it. I kinda felt bad for the ladies that work there. I was talking to them, and they're Clinique fans, so they don't get the fuss over people badgering them about all the MAC stuff. I counted at least 5 calls about the Studio Sculpt when I was there, LOL


----------



## puja1204 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey everyone! I went to the N. GA Premium Outlet CCO yesterday, and I just wanted to give a rundown of what I saw there... This is not what I bought, but what I saw (& remember). I hope this helps...

Paint Pots:
-Fresco Rose
-Rubanesque
-Soft Ochre
-Greenstroke
-Indianwood

Brow Sets
The ones that slide out with two colors (one for brow definition, one for highight)...they had 4 different colors

Fluidline
I don't know the names, but they had the silver, purple, blue, green...maybe some more


Concealer:
-only NW or NC50 (can't remember which) in Studio Finish
-A lot of shades in the Select Moisture Cover (tube w/wand)

Lippies:
-almost all Tendertones
-lots of tinted lip conditioners (in stick form)
-lots of lipstick
-lots of slimshines

Foundation:
-Studio Sculpt in NC25, NC40, & NC42 or 45
-Studio Fix Fluid in lotta shades
-Mineralized Satin Finish in lotta shades
-Studio Tech in lotta shades

Eyeshadow:
Lots of Starflash
-TALENT POOL
-TOP HAT
-SUNSET B.
-BOLD & BRAZEN
-GRAND ENTRANCE
-GLAMOUR CHECK
-MINK & SABLE
-DREAMMAKER
-GO
4 or 5 different Eyeshadow duos that slide out (dunno what they're called)
Lot of the mineralized eye shadows that have 3 stripes (glitter in the middle)

Blush
HUGE selection, these are a few I could remember
Mineralized
-Dainty
-Pleasantry
-Nuance

Beauty Powder
-Fleur Power
-Both Neo Sci Fi's
Way to many to name

They had a lot of skincare stuff in old packaging
-Fix+
-Quick Eye repair (the stuff with caffeine in it for poffiness)
-Green Gel Cleanser
-Blot Film


That's all I can really remember. 

**PLEASE NOTE**: the ladies that work there are somewhat rude. If you spend more than 10 minutes in there, they look at you like you're a thief, and they boldly ask you if you're selling things on Ebay, stating that they're not allowed to sell to you if you are. THE NERVE!! After my friend & I told them that we were just addicted to the line of products & that's why we know/buy so much, they started to be nice to us, but we felt like the damage had already been done. 

Also, they don't have samples out of everything they carry (esp paint pots, sadesticks, etc). If there's a particular color/shade of something you want, ask them to check the stock. Again, they'll be rude to you b/c they act as if you're bothering them (when they're really just doing their job!)...but at least you'll get the color you want!!

BOTTOM LINE...
If you're in the Atlanta area, it's worth the exta 1-2 hours (depending on where you live) to check this place out. The selection is probably triple that of the Discover Mills CCO in Lawrenceville.

Happy Shopping


----------



## MBPhD (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm planning on going to the one in Dawsonville tomorrow morning... wish me luck!


----------



## disconlemonade (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MBPhD* 

 
_I'm planning on going to the one in Dawsonville tomorrow morning... wish me luck!_

 
Do you happen to remember what shades of Studio Sculpt that had left? Any other goodies?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm planning on hitting the store tuesday


----------



## nebbish (Mar 22, 2009)

OMG I haven't had a chance to hit Discover Mills, but I went to the other place in January. I thought I'd died & gone to heaven! lol
I got an eyeshadow [Climate Blue], a LiquidLast liner in a looovely purple shade, and Select CoverUp concealer in NC15... I think I spent thirty bucks.


----------



## puja1204 (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *disconlemonade* 

 
_Do you happen to remember what shades of Studio Sculpt that had left? Any other goodies?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm planning on hitting the store tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm not sure if you've already been or not...I'm guessing I'm too late. But anyway, i went today (Fri. March 27th) & they had NW40 & NC40....more of the NC40


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone been recently? I'll be up that way this weekend!


----------



## driz69 (May 6, 2009)

If anybody missed out on the cult of cherry stuff like the quads. They have them and red she said and tons of other stuff at the CCO in Dawsonville


----------



## dethkloth (May 10, 2009)

I went today! They had a quite a few lipglasses (I got Chance Encounter), Racy 3D lipglass, and one lipvarnish but I forgot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought NC55 Spf 15 foundation, and Blue Peep Fluidline. Golden Olive pigment is there in addition to a few other ones, as well as a few mattene shadows. There was even a Fafi powder. I saw some Fix+, a few paints, glitter liners and duos. There was really a lot of stuff and everyone was very friendly to me. 

Also, check out the Bobbi Brown section. My god, I am so glad they have a spending limit there because I would have gone nuts.


----------



## Arwai (May 11, 2009)

Okay I'm trying to decide which location to go too.  The Discover Mills Mall one is about 40 mins way, and the North Georgia Premium Outlet is about an hour away.  I'm so excited! Any updates on what the locations have?


----------



## minni4bebe (May 19, 2009)

Dawsonville has a generally bigger selection but I went to Discover Mills today and they had a ton more shadows than Dawsonville. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arwai* 

 
_Okay I'm trying to decide which location to go too. The Discover Mills Mall one is about 40 mins way, and the North Georgia Premium Outlet is about an hour away. I'm so excited! Any updates on what the locations have?_


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (May 28, 2009)

Anyone been lately? Updates?


----------



## makeupD0LL (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrowneyedBeauty* 

 
_Anyone been lately? Updates?_

 
I am going in a few minutes...i will definitely let you know!!


----------



## sxcnodoubt (Jun 8, 2009)

I went to Discover Mills yesterday.  They had lots of eyeshadows and I went on an insane spending spree! There weren't many lippies, but there was a pretty decent selection of blushes and a few e/s pallets.


----------



## makeupD0LL (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, so I went to the Dawsonville CCO on Monday. I don't remember exacts, but here is what I do remember.

They had alot of permanent eyeshadows (some neo-sci-fi). They had the shadowy lady & tempting quads. They also had several mineralized eyeshadows including the ones with the silver strip in the middle.  They had both dame edna trios.

They also had alot of pigments. Some of the ones I remember are golden olive, bell bottom blue, mutiny, circa plum, & mauvement.

They had studio fix fluid and select SPF in alot of shades. They had studio sculpt & tech in a few selective shades. They also had all of the sculpt & shapes. They also had alot of the MSF naturals.

They had several beauty powder blushes, including one from fafi.  They some had mineralized blushes (merrily, & nuance are the ones I remember), cream blushes, and the had other blushes including blunt.

They had several tendertones, some tinted lip conditioners (in tube form), some lipsticks & alot of lipglosses (some from fafi & heatherette).

They also had some false eyelashes. I didn't really look in the jar so I don't know which kind they had.

They also had alot of fluidlines & paint pots (soft ochre & quite natural were for sure there).

Ummm, thats pretty much all I remember seeing. But yeah, the selection @ this CCO is much better than that at discover mills.


----------



## Arwai (Jun 12, 2009)

Man, I dunno if I should just wait for the f&f sale or go to the cco.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jun 12, 2009)

CCO,
 1. you get your goodies right then.....NO WAIT
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.  theyre cheaper (to me atleast)
3. a good excuse to get out of the house......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trying to convince you I think I convinced myself, might take a trip in the morning...LOL


----------



## pipsqu3ak (Jun 14, 2009)

Did anybody else see/buy Feline kohl power eyeliner around the 1st of this month? I bought 2 when I saw it, and when I went back the very next day, they said they were sold out. Something didn't seem right about that.


----------



## Arwai (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupD0LL* 

 
_Ok, so I went to the Dawsonville CCO on Monday. I don't remember exacts, but here is what I do remember.

They had alot of permanent eyeshadows (some neo-sci-fi). They had the shadowy lady & tempting quads. They also had several mineralized eyeshadows including the ones with the silver strip in the middle. They had both dame edna trios.

They also had alot of pigments. Some of the ones I remember are golden olive, bell bottom blue, mutiny, circa plum, & mauvement.

They had studio fix fluid and select SPF in alot of shades. They had studio sculpt & tech in a few selective shades. They also had all of the sculpt & shapes. They also had alot of the MSF naturals.

They had several beauty powder blushes, including one from fafi. They some had mineralized blushes (merrily, & nuance are the ones I remember), cream blushes, and the had other blushes including blunt.

They had several tendertones, some tinted lip conditioners (in tube form), some lipsticks & alot of lipglosses (some from fafi & heatherette).

They also had some false eyelashes. I didn't really look in the jar so I don't know which kind they had.

They also had alot of fluidlines & paint pots (soft ochre & quite natural were for sure there).

Ummm, thats pretty much all I remember seeing. But yeah, the selection @ this CCO is much better than that at discover mills._

 
That's pretty much what I saw when I went there this past Sunday.  They have quite a few of the damn edna trio eyeshadows.  I didn't see quite natural, but i purchase soft ocre paintpot.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_CCO,
1. you get your goodies right then.....NO WAIT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. theyre cheaper (to me atleast)
3. a good excuse to get out of the house......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trying to convince you I think I convinced myself, might take a trip in the morning...LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Girl me and my mom have fallen in love with that outlet.  I spent 115 at the CCO, and I just bought some stuff for the mac sale.  I think I'm done for the year...lol


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pipsqu3ak* 

 
_Did anybody else see/buy Feline kohl power eyeliner around the 1st of this month? I bought 2 when I saw it, and when I went back the very next day, they said they were sold out. Something didn't seem right about that._

 
I don't remember seeing it, but I didn't really look at the eye liner that much.


----------



## MACbabyx3 (Jun 28, 2009)

has anybody been to either CCO in atlanta recently?  im goin next friday and wanted to know what they had.  Im hunting for MSFs mainly


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jun 28, 2009)

I think we should plan a CCO/Dawsonville Outlet Day with the ATL girls that are intersted. That way we can meet face to face and get to know each other. Kinda like the makeup Guru's on YT do...

It's a thought.


----------



## pipsqu3ak (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACbabyx3* 

 
_has anybody been to either CCO in atlanta recently?  im goin next friday and wanted to know what they had.  Im hunting for MSFs mainly_

 
They have the MSFs in natural/shimmer, and the lightest one is in medium.


----------



## pipsqu3ak (Jul 1, 2009)

Just got back! Here's what's sticking out in my mind:

Steel Blue pigment (is this sought after? Every time I see a sale with it, it's gone in a flash)
most of the Starflash eyeshadows (except the ones I want, natch)
ONE Spaced Out blush left
Eversun blush in regular packaging
One lone 134 brush in one of the jars for $36.50
Either the 249 or 252 brush, forgot which one (and how much)
Still have the 227 for $21 (will be going back for that on Friday)
Nanogold, Vellum eyeshadows
All of the Richmetal highlighters
Gold Mode & Gold Stroke pigments
A whole jar full of foundation sponge circle things
Squeeze It lipglass (Fafi)

That's all I can think of. HTH!


----------



## NeonKitten (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I think we should plan a CCO/Dawsonville Outlet Day with the ATL girls that are intersted. That way we can meet face to face and get to know each other. Kinda like the makeup Guru's on YT do...

It's a thought._

 
i'm in. it'd be cool to have a get together. just send me a pm with details. i go to school tues-sat until 3:30pm but sun and mon are all free


----------



## pipsqu3ak (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh, also forgot to add Medium Dark loose blot powder.


----------



## driz69 (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I think we should plan a CCO/Dawsonville Outlet Day with the ATL girls that are intersted. That way we can meet face to face and get to know each other. Kinda like the makeup Guru's on YT do...

It's a thought._

 

I wanna go. I have kids mon-fri. so sat is good unless yah'll wanna hang out with 3 and 4 yr olds lol. they love shopping. you can pm if you get a date set


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I think we should plan a CCO/Dawsonville Outlet Day with the ATL girls that are intersted. That way we can meet face to face and get to know each other. Kinda like the makeup Guru's on YT do...

It's a thought._

 
 I would LOVE that! I just have an awful schedule. If someone plans it well enough in advance, I'd do my best to get down with that.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jul 6, 2009)

cool, when i get a chance to actually sit i'll look at some dates. i'll try to find a weekend thats not near bill time or school shoppin and get back to those rhat are interested if you guys could email or pm me and let me know who is interested cause reading this board gets confusing sometimes...lol

my email addy is: [email protected]


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jul 7, 2009)

I hate living in Columbus. Everything, and I mean everything, is in Atlanta. *sigh* Oh well, my brother and I are supposed to make a trip up with his family sometime. His little boy likes the Bass Pro Shop at Discover Mills and there are plenty of places for me to hide--CCO and such :-D


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jul 11, 2009)

Because I'm bored as all hell and don't have anything else to do...I haven't worn or bought makeup in about 2 weeks because my face is acting realllly ugly...I think I might go to Discover Mills today and look around see what's new.. I'll try to remember what I see and get back to you guys. If anyone wants to meet out there email me: [email protected]





Meeting time doesn't matter...


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jul 12, 2009)

ok my memory is totally shot so here's what I bought and remember....

I only bought 2N Lipstick and 
Naked Space 

I remember:
GO 
bold n' brazen 
time and space??
grand entrance
shadowy lady quad
tempting quad
floral fantasy 
claire de lune
blue flame 
star by night
phloof 
knight 
henna 
femmi fi
and a lot of other shadows

Blushes:
eversun 
shy ??
margin
honour 
enough said 
spaced out
true romantic
I think some from monogram
and a fw others I can't remember

a few MSF duos
a lot of lip stuff 
a lot of the Mineralized shadows the one that had 3 
a few metal x shadows a few ccb's 
some brush sets from the Red she said collection 
fafi dolls
fafi tote bag the big one
the heirloom clutch set
some set that has perfume in it
and lots of other stuff 

Hope that helps.....


----------



## lilt2487 (Aug 5, 2009)

Has anyone seen any of the nordstrom graphic garden stuff? i really wanted to know which brush sets they have besides red she said!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok  Ladies, 

I think I finally came up with a date for our Meet-n-Greet at the Dawsonville CCO... I'm thinking either October the 16th (Saturday) or the 17th (Sunday) for those of you that are interested in meeting with the other ladies of specktra as well as a few of those from LJ please email me.... @ [email protected] or  yahoo messanger [email protected]: assweetasicanb

I"ll need: 

Your real first name a e-mail address you check often and maybe a number.... 

also please specify which date is better for you, once I receive all of the info I will calculate and let you know the outcome.... If that weekend doesn't work for the majority I will go to the drawing board and start again.... I hope you guys can make it and  I look forward to hearing from you....


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_




 Ok  Ladies, 

I think I finally came up with a date for our Meet-n-Greet at the Dawsonville CCO... I'm thinking either October the 16th (Saturday) or the 17th (Sunday) for those of you that are interested in meeting with the other ladies of specktra as well as a few of those from LJ please email me.... @ [email protected] or  yahoo messanger [email protected]: assweetasicanb

I"ll need: 

Your real first name a e-mail address you check often and maybe a number.... 

also please specify which date is better for you, once I receive all of the info I will calculate and let you know the outcome.... If that weekend doesn't work for the majority I will go to the drawing board and start again.... I hope you guys can make it and  I look forward to hearing from you....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Awww, those of you ladies that couldn't make it... we had a blast, even though I was hella, hella, HELLA late!



I'll try to remember what I saw:


Eyeshadows:
Electra e/s ( I got the last one, LOL)
ALL of the Cool Heat, Blonde, Brunette, Redhead, and Suite Array shadows
Femme Fi
Post Haste
Sunset B.
Signed, Sealed
Mont Black
Top Hat
Talent Pool
Smoke & Diamonds
Fresh Green Mix
Play on Plums
Metal Blu
Tempting Quad
Shadowy Lady Quad
A Rose is a Rose Quad
The Dame Edna Trios
Cocomotion p/m
Mutiny p/m
Antique Green p/m
Rose p/m
Reflects Fuschia
Reflects Gold
A turqouise-y glitter I forget the name
Soft Ochre, Greenstroke and Quite Natural paint pots

Lippies:
Sorry guys, didn't observe much of them at all, b/c I'm supposed to be on a lippie no buy.

Show Orchid 
Gladiola
Morange
Hello Kitty Dazzleglasses
1N lipglass
2N lipglass
Cyber
Fetish

Blush:
Blunt
Blush of Youth 
Summer Rose
Breezy
Moon River
Love Rock
Merrily
The Hello Kitty Mystery Powder compact


MSF:
Light Flush
So Ceylon
Perfect Topping
Blonde
Redhead

Brushes:
165
188
179
180
183
275
191
266
129
134


Various face powders, foundations, skincare, and LOTS of Studio Sculpts in all colors.
​
That's all I looked at/can remember, guys!


----------



## Arwai (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm so mad I missed ya'll!! Grr...lol! I don't know how I kept missing everyone.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Oct 26, 2009)

I miss going to the Dawsonville CCO. Now that I'm in Louisiana, the closest one is in Gulfport..3 hours away. That's a big difference from being 30 minutes away.


----------



## Ange1 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm moving to ATL this week! Anybody been there recently?


----------



## greyredroses (Feb 8, 2010)

So I just went on Super Bowl Sunday (2/7/10) because I hate sports LOL!

I have to apologize in advance, I did not get the color names of anything. The sales associates were already telling someone else that they were not allowed to write down any prices or take photos of products and I really didn't want to cause any problems while I shopped. I _can _say that they have TONS of products.

GENERAL STUFF THAT STOOD OUT:
About 20+ different eye shadows.
About 10 different pigments.
About 10 different blushes.
MSF Naturals and others (So Ceylon and Sunny By Nature).
One of the Sculpt duos.
About 6 nail lacquers.
Tons of Lip products.


OTHER STUFF I NOTICED OR BOUGHT:
Hello Kitty Eye Palettes (both)
Kitty Couture Beauty Powder (IDK colors)
Hello Kitty Lipsticks (either Most Popular or Strayin')
Hello Kitty Reflects Glitter in Very Pink (not actually HK but came out in that collection)
Hello Kitty Nail Lacquer in Vestral White
Hello Kitty Beauty Powder Blush in Fun N Games
Stylistics Pressed Powder (looked like Pave)
Stylistics 129 Brush
Grand Duos (several different colors)
Dame Edna Eye Trios (both)
Dame Edna Highlight Powders (both)
Dame Edna Lipsticks (Gladiola and 1 other)
Dame Edna Lipglasses (IDK the colors)
Neo Sci Fi Eye Shadows (4 different colors)
Alexander McQueen Eye Shadows (a bright green and a blue)
Alexander McQueen Lipglass (in a soft yellow)
Style Warriors Eye Shadows (Night Maneuvers and Vibrant Grape)
Style Warriors Lipglasses (Gold Rebel and Liberated)
Sugar Sweet Tri-Color Lipglasses (4 differnet ones, IDK the colors)
A Rose Romance See Thru Lip Color (1 or 2, IDK the colors)
A Rose Romance Beauty Powders (both)
Greenstroke Paint Pot (this was the ONLY ONE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Cult of Cherry Quads (Shadowy Lady and Tempting Quads)
Several different Tendertones.
Naked Honey Highlight Powder (IDK the color).
Color Craft (several different products).
Lightful (2 items, a spray and a cleanser)
2008 Holiday Jeweled Palette (Devoted Poppy 6 Eyes, and all 3 Lip Palettes)
2008 Holiday Brush Sets.

Of course there were various other makeup products but I didn't really focus on any of it.

They also had a lot of brushes including the one that came out with Blonde Brunette Redhead but they, for whatever reason, did not have the brushes set out to look at or even displayed inside a glass case. They had them in a plastic storage box behind the counter. I was just about to ask if they had any, but I noticed them behind the cash wrap and asked to see them and she said I had to ask first (WTF?!). So again, I didn't really pay too much attention. There were at least 20 or more and an eye lash curler. They even had a 134 there (again WTF!?).

A lot of what HeavenLeiBlu posted a few posts up is still there so, you can cross reference. And you can always call them and ask if they still have something. I wish I would have been able to go to the meet up but I wasn't able to drive then.

Hope all of this helps





EDITED to add:

Metal Urge X Shadows and Liquid Liners
Mineralize Eye Trios
Quite Natural Paint Pot


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *endlessnot* 

 
_I went to the CCO in Dawsonville 2 weeks ago and loaded up.  It seems that they have several LE pigments & shadows along with palettes!

Pigments I remember:
-Shimmertime 
-Naked
-Accent Red
-Pastorale

Shadows I Remember:
-Texture
-Firespot
-Scene 1
-In Living Pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Palettes I remember:
-Novel Twist Eyes (both warm & cool)
-Novel Twist Lips (both)
-Basically, they had the entire Novel Twist line

They had a huge selection when I went.  Lots of face products, as well, I just am a fan of the shadows & pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you for this post... I am moving to  Columbus Ga late this summer


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JENJ5001* 

 
_Thank you for this post... I am moving to  Columbus Ga late this summer_

 

Oh my goodness! I'm in Columbus and headed up to CCO next weekend. Trust me, we have a decent counter with *lovely* ladies, but I'm sort of not up for paying full price if I don't *need* it. Columbus is...an interesting city. You'll learn that quickly.


----------



## Ange1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone been there lately?


----------



## machonesty (Jul 31, 2010)

went fri and it was my first time.way better that discovermills.they had 
grand duos min blush
cremeblushes from lilyland
tons of brushes- u have to ask they r behind the counter
nail polish- dark  colors
msf- brunette, one from color craft, sunny by nat,chheky bronze
tons of lippies- dazzle glass cremes,ttones,empowered from all races
blushes and some from perm- sweetas cocoa notable nuance blunt




msf natural in dark/shimmer
foundation selection was poor

tons of e/s- still had starflash and pigments and holiday quads and other quads

the salesstaff SUCKS!they dont know  ish abt products.callbefore u go if u want to know about a specific item,but be specific.know the name

heres what i got
grand duo- intenso. so pretty and will loke great over raisin and fabulush ccb
msf natural- dark/shimmer
charged water
165 brush love it

its worth the trip if u save and wanna buy a lot of shadows blushes and lippies
will go again in sept when my friends come to visit


----------



## Glamourgazette (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey any one been lately?
I am planning to go in a few weeks so i will be able to give an update


----------



## painted00eyes (Aug 31, 2010)

Any recent updates ? I will be in the area this weekend.


----------



## knowingburns (Oct 27, 2010)

Has anyone been recently?  I'm making a trip to Atlanta on Friday and am trying to decide between this CCO and the one in Lawrenceville.


----------



## liibyz (Nov 3, 2010)

Any updates? Family is driving thru on the 16!


----------



## nextolastsong (Nov 21, 2010)

This is belated but hopefully it'll help someone out!

  	I went to the Dawsonville CCO on 11/9.  I was personally there for MAC and that's all I looked at, but they did have a small selection of Bobbi Brown/Estee/Clinique/prescriptives also.
  	As for the MAC stash, it was beautiful.  I did NOT see any full size brushes, though they did have the 09 holiday brush sets. A lot of darker skin tone foundations (studio sculpt).  Collections I saw were: Hello Kitty, Dsquared, Naked Honey, Fafi (little), 09 holiday, style warrior (little), MAC monogram, lillyland (few).  I didn't think to list things as I was trying to keep the trip short as I still had a 2 hour drive home.  Things I recall seeing:
  	TONS of MAC pigments & glitters in old jars
  	discontinued shadows
  	I'd say about all of the 09 Holiday set
  	Both Hello Kitty quads, a couple HK lips, and one HK polish
  	small amounts of polishes
  	MAC travel bags
  	grease sticks
  	cream shadow bases
  	lip gelees, lip sticks, lip glass, dazzle glass
  	blushes (powder/ cream)
  	lustre drops
  	skinsheen leg spray
  	fluidliners
  	a couple d/c lash styles

  	I'll be going back within the month and can take better notes.  Of course the only specifics I recall are what I bought which was dsquared accentuate/sculpt duo, tendertone in sweet tooth (they told me it was the last one at that time), lustre drops from the style warrior collection in pink rebel (they also had sun rush), 09 pigment collection in Haute High Jinx, cream blush in blossoming (I recall they also had Florida), cream base in pearl (they had many other colors like bat black, black, bronze), old jar of glitter in 3d silver (I recall they have red & teal glitter in old jars, also have melon pigment), and 2 discontinued shadows in Off the Page & suave intentions.


----------



## MACaddict21 (Dec 21, 2010)

Appreciate the updated info. Would love to hear what you find when you go back. I'm 4hrs away so I definitely like to know what they have before going. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## emilygirl123 (Jun 3, 2011)

discover mills has a CCO?they have MAC makeup?which store which one?all i know is Neiman Marcus and Saks Fifth Avene


----------



## nextolastsong (Jun 8, 2011)

The Lawrenceville Discovery Mills has The Cosmetic Company located in side Saks towards the entrance that goes in the store from the mall side. The last time I went it the selection of MAC was no where near as much as what's available at the Dawsonville outlet (North Georgia Premium Outlets). They do all receive different products so it may be worth a look but the selection isn't as much.


----------



## Ange1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Any updates on either CCO? Any plans for a meet up? Im 20, and would love to go out with some makeup buddies!


----------



## redlily (Aug 8, 2011)

I was so excited when I saw this thread but to my disappointment it doesn't seem to be very active. So "BUMP", I'm going at the end of August, just mention any goodies, Thanks!


----------



## C2keri (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm going next Friday - 8/26.  I speak with some of the girls at Discover Mills and I asked @ the lack of new items lately.  Estee evidently moved a warehouse that acts as a distribution point for all the EL family of makeup and the flow has been cut off.  I guess it's ramping back up, though, as I was able to snag a Going Bananas at DM a few weeks ago.  Dawsonville and DM usually compliment one another in that they sometimes have different products.  I bought my Delft p/p at Dawsonville and my Venomous Villains at DM, for example.  I'm actually looking for Mega Metal shadows, which should be out by now, and anything else from Peacocky.  I've also built a lot of my permanent collection from CCO stuff.  I'll post what I find when I go next Friday.


----------



## nextolastsong (Oct 14, 2011)

I haven't updated in a while but I went to Dawsonvilles CCO back mid/end June. To my GREAT surprise they had a TON of products from the Marcel Wander collection and and AND Pink Friday!  I was really surprised since Pink Friday was LE and sold out online but in store?  I bought it as a backup to mine I also purchased:

  	Lip gelee in slicked pink
  	studio moisture fix
  	cleanse off oil
  	beauty powder in blush of youth
  	msf in porcelain pink
  	marcel wanders collection Catharina lipstick, Aleydis & Mary lipgloss
  	dare to dare lipglass
  	do it up dazzleglass creme

  	I'm heading back tomorrow to do a smidge of way early Christmas shopping and will try to keep a list of new finds and buys. If anyone has a heads up on what's there PLEASE feel free to update!


----------



## nextolastsong (Oct 16, 2011)

Returned from Dawsonville.  They currently have:

  	Venomous Villains collection
  	parts of back to the beach and naked honey
  	studio fix spf 15 (seemed to have the whole color range not just parts)
  	cream color bases & beauty powders from stylishly yours
  	Tartan Tales
  	new & old jar pigments (ones I remember off the top of my head were the pigments from Stylishly Yours & Villains as well as classics like Kitchmas)
  	Peacocky collection (shadows and lip colors)
  	Glitters
  	popular shadows like Club, Gesso, deep truth
  	dare to wear collection (about all shadows)
  	Spring Forecast stacked 2
  	LOTS of skin care studio moisture, cream, face cleaning oil

  	My purchases were Too chic beauty powder, glitters (old jars in reflects turquoise, reflects very pink, reflects rust), 211 brush, shadows (Gesso, naked lunch, club, sassy grass, humid)


----------



## 2browneyes (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish my local CCO had the MM shadows....been trying to get my hands on them.


----------



## Ange1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## driz69 (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone been here recently?


----------



## B1908 (Nov 13, 2013)

Went last Saturday. They had a decent selection. (I was mainly looking at MAC) saw some Archie's, viva glam nicki bag set, and some stuff from holiday 2012


----------



## martinisandwich (Feb 20, 2015)

anyone been here in the last year?


----------



## ThatsGorJESS (Feb 28, 2015)

I went back in December....  I am going back the first week in March(hopefully). The last time I went they had a lot of face stuff
  2013 holiday pigments and lip gloss sets,
  eyeshaows from Marilyn Monroe,
  eye quad and the glittler liners from RiRi,
  VG Nicki Lip bags, lipgloss and lip sticks,
  Fantasy of flowers lipglass
  MSFN in the old packaging (no mirror)
  Minerlized Moisture foundation
  Fix +
  Wipes
  Cleanse Off Oil
  I wasnt really there for MAC stuff but thats some of what I remember seeing
  I will post what I see next time I go.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 21, 2015)

I'll be heading up to this CCO before the end of April. I'll try to remember to update this thread. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Ange1 (May 18, 2015)

Anyone planning a meet up there soon?


----------



## neonbright (May 24, 2015)

I was there Saturday May 23rd. I purchase Estée Lauder DW Foundation and MAC Pro Longwear.  My only problem is the MAC Prolongwear I bought in NW47 shade is different than the one I purchase directly from MAC. What do you think, heat exposure?


----------



## jaymuse (May 25, 2015)

I went about two weeks ago (totally forgot to update)!!

  They had:

  Kelly Osbourne MSF
  Alluring Aquatic 2 of the lipsticks
  Pedro Lourenco 2 of the lipsticks
  VG Nicki 1 & 2 lipglass
  Marilyn Monroe eyeshadows

  Perm MSFs - S&G, GD, Lightscapade, GG, and some of the MSF Naturals as well

  They had so many eyeshadows I lost count! Singles (both the old large, and the new small sizes), quads, and palletes. I got several paint pots and they were all still in good condition, they weren't dried up or anything. A couple of the fluidlines from MAC is Beauty (the ones that were repromotes) were there ex. Our Secret.

  I got my mom a new Estee Lauder DW foundation and they seemed to have all shades in stock.


----------

